# Whats the best/safest Heat matt?



## twydell (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey guys.

basically im not completely convinced about exo terra heat mats... i use 2 desert heat mats on my tank and i notice every now and then they get stupidly hot....... and im constantly having nightmare it will set on fire in my sleep and i will die...i saw some report about an exo terra mat setting light in someoneS home, and its actually happend to me kind of, one of them started smoking..... dramatic, i know...

Just asking because i have to apply for my contence insurance soon :lol:

so in your opinion, whcih is the best heat mat? just to put my mind at rest


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm not convinced by the newer "printed" mats, the older style woven ones seem to be more reliable, but whichever type or brand you use, provided it's not damaged in any way and is properly statted it should be perfectly safe, if the stat is working correctly then there should be no way for it to overheat.

All my mats are older Habistats, but I've been looking at these ones recently Lucky Reptile Thermo Mat Pro - Surrey Pet Supplies, with the thermal cutout they could be just what you're looking for.


----------



## twydell (Jul 29, 2008)

thanks. what temperates do they reach? im aiming for 80 - 90.


----------



## kaikara (Aug 18, 2009)

You really need a stat to make sure they are reaching the temps that you need. But some will get to specific temps. I have tested a couple exo terra matts. They have two kinds - rainforest and desert. The desert ones get to the mid 90s and the rainforest ones get to the mid to high 80's. I think exo terra did this so you wouldn't have to use any temp control but you always should. Other manufacturers that only have model will get hotter and then expect you are going to control the temp somehow. So put a stat or a rheostat on it to get the temps you want.


----------

